# Northern Lights (Zebra2, Zebra HZ, Project Alpha...)



## EwigWanderer (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi,

I don't write electronic music that much, but here's one.
I was looking for some inspiration videos from youtube and came across a video about northern lights. I decided to write something to it and this is what I came up.

https://soundcloud.com/ramikaaresto/northern-lights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHH17aW-Li8

I don't know who made the video originally and not sure can this be done? This is my first upload to youtube and the link is private.

_Libraries used: U-He Zebra2 and Zebra HZ, Project Alpha, Embertone Shire Whistle, Soundiron Voice of Rapture, Spitfire Loegria, NI Battery, Stylus RMX.
_
Hope you like it


----------



## Arbee (Jul 28, 2013)

Great, really like it. Love the nice open mix too, especially the bottom end (kick, bass). Thanks for sharing.

.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Arbee for listening!  

I almost would like to say that mixing electronic music is harder than orchestral but I wont say it... ^>| 

I don't have monitors so I mix with headphones and I wasn't sure about the bass volume.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool piece! Really enjoyed it. I thought the mix was pretty good.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool track Rami


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for listening Mike and Raouf 

I'm happy that the mix is good. I will get monitors some day (soon), but for now it's headphones "agony" 8)


----------



## Rectobiasi (Jul 29, 2013)

You're welcome ! Actually I'm still working with headphones too 
I don't have monitors, so all the tracks that I have composed are done with an average headphones and the quality of the mixes are not that bad " I think " 
You can check some of them and tell me what you think 
Greetings !


----------

